# New article published!



## terri (Oct 9, 2006)

For those of you who have been following along, the third installment of Jim Hannah's (TPF's own Torus34) "B&W Film Photography" has now been published! 

This month's installment is on B&W film development. 

Come check it out! 

If any of you have missed the first installments of the series, by clicking the TPF logo at the top left of your screen, you will be directed to TPF's Front Page where you can find them, plus other good stuff.  Enjoy!


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 9, 2006)

Spammer!


----------



## terri (Oct 9, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Spammer!


:mrgreen: What of it?


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 9, 2006)

I happened to click on new posts, and saw three in a row of this post, in three different forums.


----------



## terri (Oct 9, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I happened to click on new posts, and saw three in a row of this post, in three different forums.


Yes. This is true. Guilty as charged. Actually I think I copied it twice to the film forum, which is even more obnoxious. 

See prior response. :mrgreen: 

....it's a killer article, btw. :thumbup: Jim's very thorough.


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm gonna check it out when I get home from work.


----------

